# If I fail......



## dannyypk (Nov 6, 2008)

Just want to see if someone can tell me something about the reexamination,

I under the result will not be posted until around new year time.

If I fail, and I would like to take the exam in coming April exam, Will the board allow you to submit a later application??

I am in NC , the deadline for April Exam is Jan 2nd.


----------



## WVUengr (Nov 7, 2008)

dannyypk said:


> Just want to see if someone can tell me something about the reexamination,
> I under the result will not be posted until around new year time.
> 
> If I fail, and I would like to take the exam in coming April exam, Will the board allow you to submit a later application??
> ...


from what ive heard from others is that we will get results around Christmas so you should have about a week to resubmit. I would call the board, because they actually dont decide who will take it until the feb. meeting.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 7, 2008)

I think most states have a later deadline for a repeat taker to allow for this circumstance.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 7, 2008)

dannyypk said:


> Just want to see if someone can tell me something about the reexamination,
> I under the result will not be posted until around new year time.
> 
> If I fail, and I would like to take the exam in coming April exam, Will the board allow you to submit a later application??
> ...


I've never heard of a state Board that does *NOT* allow late application due to arrival of results. Why not just ask the North Carolina Board of Engineers and Surveyors - they've got all kinds of contacts on their webpage.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think you have to apply again if this is your first time to fail. Our application deadline and registration deadline are two different dates.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 7, 2008)

It is my understanding that all states permit re-examination at the next test session unless the particular state limits the number of times the test can be taken without reapplying. I believe all states allow re-examination if it's the first time failing. More states seem to be adopting a 3 times philosophy, where after 3 fauilres the applicant must submit a completely new application and possibly needs to demonstrate to the board on the new application that they have had additional applicable experience/credited courses since thier previous application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dannyypk (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh....seems the failed candidate will automatically re-applying ?

I already sent a email to the board. and I will post the answer here!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## heman (Nov 7, 2008)

Look CLOSE at what the state site is telling you. I can ONLY speak for KANSAS (which is a shame because I am so darned OLD and have been ROOTED here for the past 25 years).....

In KS we do have an early APPLICATION deadline (It was a quick turnaround for me after I received FE passing results to "sit" for the PE). BUT, once I was "approved" to "sit" for the PE, I was sent a letter that basically assigned me a number and told me that I could "take" the PE exam until I "passed" (Hopefully THIS was the LAST TIME)!!

Once I had the KS approval letter the registration for the "second" try at the PE was directly with the NCEES and there was NO involvement with the state of Kansas. I HOPE that I never have to get "used" to this, but the REGISTRATION deadline is around two months before the test.

In retrospect, the APPLICATION approval is significant. In my 30 plus years of employment I have not always been "graced" by an organization of professionals. I am so darned OLD that I just "tossed" 20 years of "field, construction, and maintenance" experience and ONLY "counted" my last 10 or so years as "qualifying." It worked, and I felt just as appreciative that I was "approved" to TAKE the test as I did "passing" the FE.


----------



## bigtrees (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure why you guys are worried about failing?

The rumor I heard is that engineerboards.com has an agreement with NCEES and people who have accounts on here have a guarantee pass because of that joint agreement. So no need to worry - thanks to our friends at engineerboards.com and NCEES.


----------



## benbo (Nov 8, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Not sure why you guys are worried about failing?
> The rumor I heard is that engineerboards.com has an agreement with NCEES and people who have accounts on here have a guarantee pass because of that joint agreement. So no need to worry - thanks to our friends at engineerboards.com and NCEES.


Wow. Just shows how stupid you are to believe a rumor like that. But wait, aren't you the same goofball who claimed he saw the raw cut score on the Montana board website? I'm surprised you could even find the exam site.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 8, 2008)

Ummm, benbo--I do believe he is making a joke!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey dannyypk, I took PE exam 4 times in NC. I am reasonably sure that you will know your results by the end of December. I didn't see if you took EIT or PE. If you took PE, you will be able to see that you passed on-line because you will be listed in the directory for PE's. I was always allowed to get seated for next exam when I failed. It shouldn't be a problem, but DO listen to the Board. They have the power. Good luck.


----------



## bigtrees (Nov 8, 2008)

benbo said:


> Wow. Just shows how stupid you are to believe a rumor like that. But wait, aren't you the same goofball who claimed he saw the raw cut score on the Montana board website? I'm surprised you could even find the exam site.


I am making a joke. And yes, I did see the cut score for the exam in the meeting minutes for the Montana Board of Engineers. But it turned out that it was for a different exam (the Montana MTL for land surveyors), so it wasn't helpful for the PE exam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2008)

benbo said:


> Wow. Just shows how stupid you are to believe a rumor like that. But wait, aren't you the same goofball who claimed he saw the raw cut score on the Montana board website? I'm surprised you could even find the exam site.


Jesus, Benbo. Our shenanigans are cheeky and fun...your shenanigans are sad and tragic.


----------



## benbo (Nov 8, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Jesus, Benbo. Our shenanigans are cheeky and fun...your shenanigans are sad and tragic.


Thanks for your judgement on me Mr. non-Judgemental. Validates my position and ensures I'm on the right track.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2008)

benbo said:


> Thanks for your judgement on me Mr. non-Judgemental. Validates my position and ensures I'm on the right track.


Alllllrighty.

I don't know if your first post was serious, or if your brand of humor/sarcasm doesn't come across in your posts, but you come off as really crass in a lot of your posts. If you weren't calling the original poster "stupid" for real, then I apologize, but it appears that mudpuppy got the same impression from your post that I did. Your posts in the "controversial" threads read like direct attacks on me personally, which I explained in each of them and apologized if I took them wrong as well. However, it seems to be a trend with your posts, so I don't think I'm going to bother apologizing to you any more.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 8, 2008)

lay off benbo, bigtrees has been a pain in the past. His comments in this thread weren't funny.


----------



## benbo (Nov 8, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> lay off benbo, bigtrees has been a pain in the past. His comments in this thread weren't funny.


Thanks RW. And it's true - I shouldn't have called him stupid. I do over-react sometimes, and then I have to calm down. I'm not a bad guy and I'm actually pretty happy - not sad and tragic.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 8, 2008)

benbo said:


> Thanks RW. And it's true - I shouldn't have called him stupid. I do over-react sometimes, and then I have to calm down. I'm not a bad guy and I'm actually pretty happy - not sad and tragic.


That was a quote from Super Troopers BTW.


----------



## bigtrees (Nov 9, 2008)

It's OK everyone.

Seriously, I have much better things to do in life than to hang out with people who call me "stupid" and make fun of me. So - engineerboards.com is not one of those places I will spend my time. My posts have been good and had insightful information in them. Some have been funny - but obviously some of you have no appreciation for my sense of humor. That's ok, you all have the right to judge my sense of humor.

But I also have the right to choose where and I spend my time. Engineerboards.com is not one of those places and I will not add more posts here. Some of you may be happy, some of you may regret losing someone who could contribute regularly. But that's my choice and the one I will choose.

Something you all should know is none of you are reflecting postively on the profession of engineers. Non-engineers find this board on occasion, and none of these posts are advancing the professionl. One this is on the internet it's visible to everyone, and I would encourage all of us to do what we can to advance the profession.

Good luck to you and everyone else on engineerboards.com


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 9, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Something you all should know is none of you are reflecting postively on the profession of engineers.


Some of us here were defending you. To slap us in the face with this comment doesn't help your position at all since you're now losing all of our support.


----------



## zaphod (Nov 9, 2008)

boo-hoo (no wait, that is a SERIOUS BOO HOO)


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 9, 2008)

Tough room!



bigtrees said:


> Something you all should know is none of you are reflecting postively on the profession of engineers.


Ouch, _everybody_ gets tossed under the bus! :bawling:



bigtrees said:


> Good luck to you and everyone else on engineerboards.com


K . . . :screwloose:


----------



## MechGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That was a quote from Super Troopers BTW.



I was glad to see the Supertroopers quote -- made me laugh in the middle of my sad and tragic shenanigans!


----------



## Stiener (Nov 12, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> I was glad to see the Supertroopers quote -- made me laugh in the middle of my sad and tragic shenanigans!


Hey Farva!! Where's that place you like to eat agian??


----------



## Anna (Dec 3, 2008)

mary said:


> Hey dannyypk, I took PE exam 4 times in NC. I am reasonably sure that you will know your results by the end of December. I didn't see if you took EIT or PE. If you took PE, you will be able to see that you passed on-line because you will be listed in the directory for PE's. I was always allowed to get seated for next exam when I failed. It shouldn't be a problem, but DO listen to the Board. They have the power. Good luck.


Mary, did you get to take the PE 4 times in a row in NC because from what I understand you have to wait a year before you can take it after you fail three times? I have failed twice and am waiting to see if I passed in October. What did you have to go through in NC to be able to sit for the 4th time? Also, to answer the previous question, in NC, they push the reapplication date if you fail based on when they send out the results.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 3, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Something you all should know is none of you are reflecting postively on the profession of engineers.


Who said we were trying to reflect positively on the profession? Funny pic thread is a great case in point, or what's that one where we waste all the time at work trying to post thousands of messages on a single thread?


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 4, 2008)

I want a liter of cola!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 4, 2008)

Anna said:


> Mary, did you get to take the PE 4 times in a row in NC because from what I understand you have to wait a year before you can take it after you fail three times?


I failed 3 times in mech, then waited about 10 years, changed from mech to civil, took the ITRE PE review class offered at NCSU, took it my 4th time in civil and passed. I have a weird story. I was in Civil Engr at NCSU for 3 years, but didn't finish my degree. (I planned to go back, but never did.) Most of my experience was in mechanical, so when I had the required 20 years of experience to qualify, I decided on mech. I never passed it and wanted to go back into civil, so I wrote a letter to the board explaining that my education was in civil and I wanted to return to civil and I was enrolled in the review class. They seated me.

Good luck. And NEVER give up!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2008)

Liter cola? Do we make liter cola?


----------



## Jtiger (Dec 11, 2008)

dannyypk said:


> Just want to see if someone can tell me something about the reexamination,
> I under the result will not be posted until around new year time.
> 
> If I fail, and I would like to take the exam in coming April exam, Will the board allow you to submit a later application??
> ...


That is probably just for first time test takers who have to submit their work experience and all the rest of the mumbo jumbo. If you are a repeat taker you have submitted that stuff and are probably okay. That's the way it is in TN.


----------



## weeze (Dec 11, 2008)

In KY you are allowed to take the test 3 times before having to resubmit an application. I'd check your board's website.


----------



## 3dB down (Dec 11, 2008)

In California it's posted on the state engineering web site that the deadline is ONLY for first time test takers and NOT for re-testers. I'm sure there will be a form included with your "We regret to inform you" letter to allow you submit another $275 for the honor of taking the test.


----------



## spearman79 (Dec 11, 2008)

3dB down said:


> In California it's posted on the state engineering web site that the deadline is ONLY for first time test takers and NOT for re-testers. I'm sure there will be a form included with your "We regret to inform you" letter to allow you submit another $275 for the honor of taking the test.



yeah, and you can register for the exam even without the board approval. when you go on ELSES it even says that...they just take the money and proctor the exam, which is different than qualifying people for the exam...which is the deadline referenced above.

the deadline to register for the exam is well after the application deadline. if you have already qualified for the PE, you dont have to re-qualify


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

dannyypk said:


> Just want to see if someone can tell me something about the reexamination,
> I under the result will not be posted until around new year time.
> 
> If I fail, and I would like to take the exam in coming April exam, Will the board allow you to submit a later application??
> ...


Is that the re-exam deadline, or the first time applicant? Because in PA the re-exam deadline is about 1 month after the first timers. Basically its because they have to review the first time applicants, but the re-examers don't have to submit anything but their money. And actually, my first application I got my approval (and request for more money) 2 weeks late but they still accepted my money to allow me to take the exam despite the lateness.


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

Clarke said:


> Is that the re-exam deadline, or the first time applicant? Because in PA the re-exam deadline is about 1 month after the first timers. Basically its because they have to review the first time applicants, but the re-examers don't have to submit anything but their money. And actually, my first application I got my approval (and request for more money) 2 weeks late but they still accepted my money to allow me to take the exam despite the lateness.


Never mind....should have read all of the responses....apparently many of you guys already said basically the same thing for your states.


----------

